# Black pied angora carriers



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Umlaut had 12 babies this morning. Here's a pic of all of them, but I have culled down to 6. I don't like culling large litters like this DX There were no obvious runts and all of them had full bellies. I ended up culling all the ones I was unsure of gender wise and when I still had some left I culled the ones with the narrower heads. It sucks though, they were all happy, healthy little things


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Did you have to cull them? I'm not judging; just curious.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Most breeder recommend culling down every litter to a max of 6. Not doing so can cause nutritional problems for both mamma and babies and can also result in tiny babies. Also, if you don't cull the litter, babies will be smaller their whole lives, and can be more susceptible to sickness disease. Basically most breeders do this to ensure the health of the mother and the babies


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Here they are! 1 full day old


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

3 days old. Starting to see their spots


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Awww cute :love


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

They are 6 days old today. The skin is flaking.. fur is coming!


----------

